# Neu Frafikerten 2019 -2020



## Minion85 (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ich habe gehört es kommen Im Dezember oder im nächsten Jahr neue Grafikarten von Nvidia ?

Da ich mir erst diesen Monat eine RTX 2070 super gekauft habe naja wäre das gut zu wissen ,weil ganz eähtlich dann würde ich diese zurückschicken .


Quelle :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wixs1221JFY


----------

